# On wednesday the babies will turn 5 weeks....?? seperate?



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

I heard i should seperate mom from babies at 5 weeks. They still breast feed now and then but all their balls have dropped completely and they are gettin bigger. 7boys and 5girls. 2boys are goin to my sis and 2 boys goin to my bro im keeping the rest. Should they get seperated??? thanks!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: On wednesday the babies will turn 5 weeks....?? seperate*

i had another borrowed male when i separated my boys from mom and sisters. i also separated a couple days before 5 weeks. with their uncle there to teach them to be rats i don't think they were harmed any by taking them away a bit early. for the most part they were weaned and they were eating fine on their own. 

see there is a bit of conflicting information out there about when to separate. some say they are safe until they are six weeks because though their bodies are ready by five their minds aren't yet. i figured, with my luck i would get the over achiever though so separated as soon as they were physically able to leave their mother, but again i had another rat to teach the ropes. 

basically, what i'm saying is that if i were you i would separate them.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: On wednesday the babies will turn 5 weeks....?? seperate*

I would separate them as well, best to be safe.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: On wednesday the babies will turn 5 weeks....?? seperate*

allright thanks. I juss ran into s bit of unfortune i was preparing another cage and it broke. : ( Guess im building another one. They are eating great and have been for awhile ill try to seperate tonight thanks : ) -Josh


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: On wednesday the babies will turn 5 weeks....?? seperate*

i seperated the boys from the girls. I have 7girls and 5boys. Belle is with the girls in a 20gallon tank until i finish there cage. The boys are in a 10gallon tank until i finish there cage also. They all seem happy the boys seemed confused when i moved them from there mother but besides that all is well. im low on cash so any cheap pointers might be good thanks!


----------

